# Slayed the Lionfish today!



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Got a taste for these last week, and decided to see how many I could get in a day.
3 tank trip - 5 dives ......37 lionfish (38 in pic since buddy got one!) Gonna fry some up tomorrow, and the rest will go in the freezer.:thumbsup: Not in pic ,but on the menu are a nice flounder, and a slipper lobster that I couldn't pass up.
Edit, pic added from last weeks dinner.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a great day on the water. I've got the mini pole spear but are you using that camo bag in the picture to put them in after you stab them?


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I hear they are good eating and you are doing the environment good with these vacuum cleaners of a fish!


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

I thought they were poisonous.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes....camo bag is thick enough, and has a wire hinged closure.
Only the spines are poisonous.....just clip them off.....takes about 10 seconds to clean a fish.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

How do you cook em? What would you compare them 2?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I battered mine in egg/coconut creamer wash, oat flour and pan fried it in coconut oil. It was awesome!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

PurpleNGold said:


> How do you cook em? What would you compare them 2?


Idk what I'd comparing them too but it is awesome, lights and fluffy.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you get these in Pensacola???


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats insane,, good job on the slaughter,


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Great kills Scott. I guess the sharks stayed away from the lionfish?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Fisherdad1 said:


> Did you get these in Pensacola???


 Yes....Penhall, Penhall 2,Russian Freighter,Antares,Susan Tay reef......


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Got a taste for these last week, and decided to see how many I could get in a day.
> 3 tank trip - 5 dives ......37 lionfish (38 in pic since buddy got one!) Gonna fry some up tomorrow, and the rest will go in the freezer.:thumbsup: Not in pic ,but on the menu are a nice flounder, and a slipper lobster that I couldn't pass up.
> Edit, pic added from last weeks dinner.


Bump for pics added


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Scott... I did get some good video of the lion taming you performed.... will get it to you....


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Good on ya, Scott. One man Lionfish elimination squad. Great job.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

just an FYI A+ Marine (ask your local dive shop they can order them from A+) now sells a catch tube just for lionfish made out of PVC with a flapper lid so you dont even have to touch the fish you just leave them on your pole spear and shove them into the tube the flapper pulls them off much quicker and safer while under water!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Kill em all!!!!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you!!! Great job


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

TONER said:


> just an FYI A+ Marine (ask your local dive shop they can order them from A+) now sells a catch tube just for lionfish made out of PVC with a flapper lid so you dont even have to touch the fish you just leave them on your pole spear and shove them into the tube the flapper pulls them off much quicker and safer while under water!


They also sell a lionfish proof bag and gloves too :thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Good job. Thanks for helping out of reefs!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool...I was watching Scuba Nation and those guys broke out the wasabi and soy and did Lionfish Sashimi right on the boat!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Scott, I shot some Lionish fatties on Penhall Friday. Did not bring any home though.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Scott, I shot some Lionish fatties on Penhall Friday. Did not bring any home though.


 Penhall has been LOADED with them.....I only had a 10 minute dive on it last week and bagged about 8 ....I know I saw 20-30 the week before (when I didn't have the kill stick with me!)


----------

